# Clear waterproof labels



## Gaisy59 (Aug 11, 2019)

My friend sells lip glosses and other lotions at farmers markets but hasn’t found a label that won’t come off her tubes. She would like to print them herself. Is there anything like this out there? I cannot help her as i do not sell product i just make for myself.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 11, 2019)

Onlinelabels.com sells them. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 11, 2019)

Cellador said:


> Onlinelabels.com sells them. I highly recommend them.



Thanks Cellador i will forward this info.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

I use Avery 4x2 waterresistant labels that do not come off. I do have to cut the label but get 2 labels per 4x2 with one cut for each label.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 11, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I use Avery 4x2 waterresistant labels that do not come off. I do have to cut the label but get 2 labels per 4x2 with one cut for each label.



This might work better. I tried the site that Cellador mentioned but for some reason it won’t work for me and i don’t want to forward a site before i try it. I wonder if it is because we are Canadian.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 11, 2019)

I have used a shorter shrink wrap on top on my labels so they don’t come off. I have found that eventually the labels come off or get grimy. It’s kind of like laminating them and then I put a full shrink wrap on to seal the tube.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

The weather-resistant labels are glossy and do not come off or get grimy with normal use. In fact, they can be wiped off, at least with my laser printer ink. Online does carry weather-resistant labels but several years they changed manufacturers of their label and their labels will no longer work in my laser due to heat issues. I have used the tear-off lip balm shrink tubes but they are more expensive than other shrink tubes.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 11, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> This might work better. I tried the site that Cellador mentioned but for some reason it won’t work for me and i don’t want to forward a site before i try it. I wonder if it is because we are Canadian.


I buy from Online Labels all the time. I use their labels for my lip balms and love them. And they ship FAST! I usually have my labels in hand within 48 hours and I'm at the opposite end of the continent.

(P.S. I was born in Winnipeg... lived there till I was 12)

https://www.onlinelabels.com/uses/lip-balm-labels


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 11, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> The weather-resistant labels are glossy and do not come off or get grimy with normal use. In fact, they can be wiped off, at least with my laser printer ink. Online does carry weather-resistant labels but several years they changed manufacturers of their label and their labels will no longer work in my laser due to heat issues. I have used the tear-off lip balm shrink tubes but they are more expensive than other shrink tubes.



I’ll have to try the gloss ones. I suppose I think mostly about the grime factor when I travel around with a balm in my purse when I’m testing a recipe.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 12, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I buy from Online Labels all the time. I use their labels for my lip balms and love them. And they ship FAST! I usually have my labels in hand within 48 hours and I'm at the opposite end of the continent.
> 
> (P.S. I was born in Winnipeg... lived there till I was 12)
> 
> https://www.onlinelabels.com/uses/lip-balm-labels



Wow an ex-pat lol. Ok i will let her know about all this info and she can make her own choices.

I knew there would be good ideas from my soapies!


----------



## true blue (Sep 22, 2019)

I've ordered the clear labels from Online Labels before - they work very well on everything I've put them on. 

Their "Waterproof Polyester for Lazer" labels, however, are a different story. They like to lift around the edges - especially on lip balm tubes. It's so bad I HAVE to put shrink bands on my lip balms and roller bottles. Drives me batty. I recently purchased some Avery labels and once they're stuck, they're NOT coming off!!!

(Except for the lip balm labels, all my other labels are printed on 'whole sheet' label paper. I cut them out into the shapes they need to be for that batch of products.)


----------

